# My Senses Are Futile



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Weak title... but I am in a hurry.
Wondering if you peeps could help me analyze this peculiarity of mine. I have an intuition that this will be explained better by Socionics than only cognitive functions.

So, to cut to the chase, it seems that my idea of food is better than the reality of it. In real time, I cannot appreciate food. I'm virtually incapable of doing it. First of all, let me tell you that I can get exceedingly enthusiastic about the idea of eating. I have literally skipped around the room whenever I hear that I'm about to eat something I consider to be delicious, which can be detrimental in cases of home delivery, especially if the delivery is late. I am distinctly aware of the taste but I am not appreciative of it. It's as if I'm eating only because my brain is telling me to do so while simultaneously giving me indicators of how delicious it is, if that makes sense. And now here's an interesting situation. Say, the food I eat tastes terrible. Well, terrible might be an exaggeration. It tastes mediocre and I'm relieved to get rid of it, unwilling to taste it again. However, a while later, I suddenly start thinking about that particular food. I imagine eating it, and it suddenly becomes delicious. I feel that I never really appreciate food while I eat it. It's always before or after the meal, or the first taste. Maybe this can also explain why I'm always in a hurry when I eat. There's a distinct urgency to be finished with it as quickly as possible. I can't even bring myself to chew. I'm just taking in food and allowing my brain to tell me how it tastes. I'm not using my sense of taste. My tongue is subservient to my mind, and my senses are futile (for instance, my eyes, I never truly feel as if I see, there's an inexplicable vagueness; even now, I'm not sure if I'm actually using my eyes even thought that sounds absurd and ludicrous because I'm definitely using them, ugh! It's hard to describe). Hope all of that did not sound theatrical. 

However, this feeling is not exclusive to eating. I often feel as if I don't appreciate or even consider my present. I'm not capable of just letting go and reveling in the moment.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

dude that's crazy, but now I think I understand what it is to have introverted sensing as a relatively unconscious function


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

LazyLeviathan said:


> Weak title... but I am in a hurry.
> Wondering if you peeps could help me analyze this peculiarity of mine. I have an intuition that this will be explained better by Socionics than only cognitive functions.
> 
> So, to cut to the chase, it seems that my idea of food is better than the reality of it. In real time, I cannot appreciate food. I'm virtually incapable of doing it. First of all, let me tell you that I can get exceedingly enthusiastic about the idea of eating. I have literally skipped around the room whenever I hear that I'm about to eat something I consider to be delicious, which can be detrimental in cases of home delivery, especially if the delivery is late. I am distinctly aware of the taste but I am not appreciative of it. It's as if I'm eating only because my brain is telling me to do so while simultaneously giving me indicators of how delicious it is, if that makes sense. And now here's an interesting situation. Say, the food I eat tastes terrible. Well, terrible might be an exaggeration. It tastes mediocre and I'm relieved to get rid of it, unwilling to taste it again. However, a while later, I suddenly start thinking about that particular food. I imagine eating it, and it suddenly becomes delicious. I feel that I never really appreciate food while I eat it. It's always before or after the meal, or the first taste. Maybe this can also explain why I'm always in a hurry when I eat. There's a distinct urgency to be finished with it as quickly as possible. I can't even bring myself to chew. I'm just taking in food and allowing my brain to tell me how it tastes. I'm not using my sense of taste. My tongue is subservient to my mind, and my senses are futile (for instance, my eyes, I never truly feel as if I see, there's an inexplicable vagueness; even now, I'm not sure if I'm actually using my eyes even thought that sounds absurd and ludicrous because I'm definitely using them, ugh! It's hard to describe). Hope all of that did not sound theatrical.
> ...


Ya sounds crazy.
Luckily we can put you in a nice box called Si inferior and treat you with respect regardless. :wink:
Me I eat fast too, but I do savour the sensation, I immerse myself in it.
Cause it is an object that I feel the need to relate to.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't even imagine dwelling on a sensation like this. Food is just a chore.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

LazyLeviathan said:


> However, this feeling is not exclusive to eating. I often feel as if I don't appreciate or even consider my present. I'm not capable of just letting go and reveling in the moment.


The more you worry about letting go and reveling in the moment, the less you're ever going to enjoy the moment as it is. Maybe don't catastrophize about your capabilities? Of course you're capable of seizing the day and embracing your present. Worry about your capabilities less and you might find your life suddenly becoming easier.

Also yeah, weak Si lol. Enjoying the physical impression of something so much and trying desperately to achieve that ideal but failing, instead of actually creating, absorbing and reveling in the impressions from what already exists.


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2014)

I feel the same way. I've decided to look at food differently. It's simply fuel for my body. I would smell the most amazing foods and imagine it tastes delicious and be disappointed. The idea's of things are often better than their reality for me:sad:.


----------

